# Need boatman for upcoming Grand trip



## FlyinBryan (Jun 20, 2017)

Greetings river-runner friends?
The Grand Canyon raft trip I am on has had an intended raft captain drop out of the expedition last minute due to an unfortunate scheduling conflict. Thus, looking for a raft captain to row the second half of the trip only?hike into Phantom Ranch from South Rim (early Saturday, July 22) and row to Pearce Ferry take out (early Monday, July 31. Raft captain has the option to bring 1-2 passengers of their choice if desired. 
Details include the following:
Trip cost: approximately $665 below Phantom/person (2nd half only), including shuttle and NPS permit fee. 
3 veteran raft captains/friends?much past GC trip experience, immediately in need fourth raft captain for 16? raft. Total trip size is small at 8 people maximum.
10 days on the river (2nd half; 17 days total). Take out at Pearce Ferry early Monday, July 31. Trip launches July 15 from Lee?s Ferry.
Forecast flows, 9,500-17,500 cfs. 2016 flows for these dates were 13,500 - 20,000 cfs.
Weather: generally hot, but it?s monsoon season, so cloudy days, thunderstorms, side canyon flash floods are all possible.
Food - food pack from Ceiba. Planning to keep dinners simple. At least 50% cold breakfasts to get on the river before sun hits, and have more time for hiking. Lunches served from raft under bimini when possible.
Rentals: coolers, groover, toilet boxes, day groover, sat phone, major first aid, water filter.
Camping - Keep it cool ? ideally using a camp cot or a sleeping spot on a boat. Camps will focus on shady ledges, micro-beaches, and overhangs that stay cool. 
2nd half participants hiking in to Phantom Ranch early Saturday, July 22 down the South Kaibab (shorter) or Bright Angel trails?takes 2.5-4 hours down depending on fitness.
2nd half float: Diamond Down including night float http://ceibaadventures.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Diamond-down-logistics.pdf
No camp below Diamond Creek - float past Diamond mid-day day 16 (Sunday) run rapids in afternoon, pull over around Spencer Canyon (246, 20 miles below Diamond) for dinner and to raft up.


----------



## Brad Baetz (Jan 2, 2015)

if you have a moment to chat please give me a call Friday - 770-503-4473 Brad


----------

